# Computer Software



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

What are some good software suggestions for me to download on my computer for loading waypoints and planning trips. I have tried a few so called "mapping" programs, but they were useless as far as loading my points into them or showing total round trip mileage. Or they didn't show any bottom details to them at all (bathymetry). Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Quit being cheap go over to Georges Marine and purchase a 39.00 dollar cd for your machine and you will be way ahead of the game. After you finish downloading all the free software you will spend twice that getting the spyware off your computer.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

And this CD would be called..... I didn't say I wasn't willing to buy a program, but some names of some programs to buy is always a good start. But hey, thanks for playing.:looser


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm guessing you've tried fishmapper?



http://www.coastalsoftwarecorp.com/



I use it, but my needs are very simple, and it does the job. I just like to have my trip mapped out and printed so as to have some kind of a plan. I can enter my own #'s and create "trips" that have the mileage listed, etc.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I will check it out! Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

What brand GPS do you have? For my simple needs and my Garmin GPS, I use the Bluechart maps and my Mapsource program to do any pre-planned routes I need. I can either manually enter the points or simply point and click to make a route. It gives me the total distance etc...


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Garmin on my boat now. Do you just download that program from Garmin? Thanks for all the help guys!

Bob


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Garmin Bluecharts/Mapsource are great programs. I use them to put numbers in for fishing/diving and also for driving and distance tracking. You have to buy the programs. I know the boat stores sell it. The nice thing about mapsource is that you can plug numbers in on your GPS then (if you have a memory card) plug it into your computer and see everything from your GPS on your computer...you can do the reverse and go from numbers from your computer and plug the chip in a put it on your GPS. I have always hated having to type numbers in twice for you computer and your GPS, but mapsourse and memory card have gotten rid of that problem!!!

Another program you can download is EasyGPS.com. I've never used it though, and it doesn't show bottom info...it just sets up tracks and distances.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

use garmins blue chart Americas v9.0, when installed you have to choose baythemetric to see the contour lines of the ocean?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Since we are on the topic of GARMIN, I have a Blue Chart Data Card...MUS005R New York/New Jersey...Is there a way to clean (Format) the card and use as a data card?


----------

